# 6 Months Pictures and Update



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 

Life has been crazy as usual, but I thought I would post an update on how my pup is doing. She is currently sitting on my back (I'm laying down typing on my laptop) and chewing a toy - she loves to sit on my back for some reason lol 

I can't believe how fast time flies! Scarlett turned 6 months old yesterday!

Scarlett is still a wonderful little puppy and we are so glad that we have her in our lives. She is really smart - using her bell to go outside, very few accidents now, she even knocked some newspapers off of the cocktail table to distract mom while she stole a treat! She is still incredibly playful and her toys can be found lying all over the house. The biting is still a bit of an issue, but she is still getting in some teeth and I think that is what it is related to. Some days she bites and some days she is a perfect angel. 

She went for her first full groom a couple of weeks ago and did wonderfully! I was so proud of my girl. 

Here are some before pictures. I had just given her a bath so her hair was extra fluffy… But I had to keep a ponytail in her hair for a bit to keep it out of her eyes until we got her in for her groom.

























And here are some after pictures. She looked so teeny! Sorry if they are bad quality, my camera finally died so these were taken with my phone, and she was all hyper from having to sit still for so long at the groomers lol.

























And here are a couple of other random pictures:

Wearing her "cousins" shirt









Playing video games with dad


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Your pup is just gorgeous. Don't their coats look like velvet after a groom? xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a lovely shiny coat...
She's very pretty


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning pics. Love the last one. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the last one too! - she's adorable! Such a beautiful colour too. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a little cutie xx


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

What a beauty, love the one of her in the car!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so very cute


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics....shes a beautiful girl!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Very cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies!! I am really quite smitten with her


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a little cutie,she is beautiful! xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> what a little cutie,she is beautiful! xxx


:iagree: she is beautiful


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

She's a cutie and I LOVE those bows. I can't get Biscuit to stop scratching them off!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

JessicaAleigha said:


> She's a cutie and I LOVE those bows. I can't get Biscuit to stop scratching them off!


Thank you  She is actually really good about the bows, I have put them in a few times and they usually last until I take them out for her. She must be a girly girl lol


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oh my goodness, she is ADORABLE!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

love the last picture


----------

